# Didn't make the cut



## El Guapo (Jul 23, 2015)

well I turned these two jr gent pens tonight for @TMAC for the pen swap, but neither one makes the grade. Briar burl and stab maple burl. Both were great to turn, but I think my high friction polish has gone bad... I didn't get that glassy finish I was after. I'll pick up some more this weekend and try again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 23, 2015)

Good looking blanks on em ! Bummer they work out for ya, but we've all been there .......


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh well... Two more in the personal collection!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 23, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> we've all been there


And some of us can't seem to leave there...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 23, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> Oh well... Two more in the personal collection!



I usually give mine away to family lol .


----------



## Tony (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm just a lowly Flatworker, but what am I missing? They look good to me. Tony


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 23, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> I'll pick up some more this weekend and try again.



Briar burl, stab maple burl or friction polish? 

I think they look good. Put some CA on them for a high glos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 23, 2015)

Tony said:


> I'm just a lowly Flatworker, but what am I missing? They look good to me. Tony


I just didn't get the finish on them that I wanted.


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 23, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Briar burl, stab maple burl or friction polish?
> 
> I think they look good. Put some CA on them for a high glos


 I'm going to get some more friction polish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 23, 2015)

Great to keep or give away. Personally, I think they look marvelous. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 23, 2015)

Are you able to take them apart? Maybe you could re turn one down to get rid of the finish and start again? Just a thought....

Looks nice on my 4" screen though...


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 24, 2015)

They look good Andrew. CA will make them shine like glass.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 24, 2015)

They look great with the Matte finish which gives the timber that warm wood feel rather than the high gloss feel of plastic.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 26, 2015)

I agree with Les. 

When I make something for myself it is always an oil finish unless the misses requests otherwise or its an ice cream scoop or something that needs protection. 

The plastic feel does nothing for me personally. Leave em as is!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 27, 2015)

Andrew, they look great as is. And we've all been there with finishes that we've been less than happy with. If I were you, I'd either leave them as is and keep them or find a good home for them with family or friends or disassemble and refinish. Nice wood selections on those! Your post reminds me that I need to track down a couple pieces of Briar Burl sometime - I gave my briar burl pen to my dad in memory of his brother and I'd love to put a piece of briar burl on a fountain pen for my own collection...


----------

